# What did I forget?



## Aurora88 (Feb 11, 2011)

Veprecula is coming home Sunday  , but no matter how much I check and double check the breeders web site as well as here on HHC I just don't feel prepared.

Here's what I've got so far,
A large/ huge clear sterilite container. I made a lid for it out of wide screen and wood sealed with polymer so I can clamp the Ceramic Heat Emitter to it. Also have it hooked up to the temperature controller. I set this up a few days ago so I could make sure the CHE wouldn't be to hot for the plastic and lucky for me it worked out just fine.

I've got a lamp set up with a light timer plugged in.

Lots of fleece for bedding, I understand I will be washing this frequently until she litter trained if she will be litter trained at all. Which reminds me I picked up some Yesterdays News too. 

I ordered a CSW which arrived super fast. I like it, I hope she will too.

Little ceramic heavy dishes for food and water. I also have a water bottle in case she is to messy with her water. I would prefer her to use the dish but we'll just have to see how it goes.I got a hold of some filtered water at the local Meijers. I figure this is probably better than the tap water at home.Cat food, at the moment I'm at school and for the life of me can't remember the name.  It was recommended here though.

I made a dig box out of a tissue box and the scraps from making liners. Lots of little, but not too little, toys too. Cat toys, hot wheels, TP tube. Nothing with little holes. I have checked them for danger as best as I can until I see what she does with them.

We have some fresh fruit and veggies on hand but I'm waiting to get bugs until I actually have her home. It doesn't seem fair to have little bugs around with not so much as a hedgehog in return.  

Nice carrier that opens at the front but also from the top. I cut fleece for that and threw in a T-shirt I've been wearing lately as this is what I'll pick her up in. And in my car is a nice bag containing extra liners, Gladware container of food, a bottle of her water, a few toys, and spare grocery bags to put soiled bedding in as it will be a long drive home.

And . . . 
I think that's it. 

What am I forgetting? I just can't get it out of my head that I've forgotten something.  

Oh, and the nearest exotic vet is 45 minutes away but that was the best I could do. They told me they gladly see hedgehogs on a regular basis.

Final note I promise. I just wanted to mention that I didn't feel like I could post this in someone else thread. I know people can be touchy about new threads being started that aren't original but I didn't know how else to ask this.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

You did just fine asking your questions this way.  

And all I can say is...when can I move in? Like, seriously...sounds like a frickin' resort.

Just a couple points: IMHO - a very strong but humble opinion - unless she has been using a water bottle with the breeder, skip it all together. There's just no pros to a watter bottle. mess can be an issue but is easily fixed with your ceramic dishes - worst case: you may have to get a bigger, heavier water bowl.

Be sure to introduce the new cat food slowly if it's different than what she's been eating. The breeder should give you enough for a few weeks, then starting after one or two weeks with you - depending on how she's adjusting - you can begin adding your catfood a few kibble at a time. She will be stressed, anyway, it's better to let her eat what she's used to.

When I picked up Snarf - not from a breeder - the dude gave me his t-shirt to take in the carrier. I also had one of my shirts in his area along with it for a few days. maybe your breeder would be willing to give you a piece of hedgie's fleece?

Otherwise, I predict a happy hedgie-human relationship between you two! I am SO excited for you!!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Sounds like you've covered everything!


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

YAY! How exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## Aurora88 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies.

It truly makes me feel better that no one else can figure out what I forgot either.

Just kidding!  

But really thank you. I really do feel more assured I've done all that I can.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Aurora88 said:


> It truly makes me feel better that no one else can figure out what I forgot either.


HA! You think it's funny now...just wait til the little rotter does something you cannot. figure. out. and it will undoubtedly be at 4am.

You sound waaaay too organized and educated - I think karma just might deal you a handful. :lol: Just kidding...just kidding.  You're going to be a great hedgiemama...can tell already. Just don't kill any spiders or anything...karma is always watching.........


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Do you have a digital thermometer?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I think you are very well prepared! What a lucky hedgehog!  

I don't know how you plan on cleaning your wheel. I use a 50/50 vinegar solution, if you plan to do the same you might want to get a spray bottle from the dollar store.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Do you have a digital thermometer?


Good one!! And I scoured that list!!! There ya go!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Scale for nightly weigh ins

Hidey hut/snuggle sack

Hand warmers for emergency power outages


----------



## Aurora88 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hand warmers!! That was it! I knew there was something.  

I checked with the breeder, (again  ) and she includes a hedgebag and some food. So the hedgebag is set.

I went on amazon and ordered a digital thermometer and a digital scale. I originally wasn't going to get the thermometer because the heat regulator has one built in but then I thought,"Well that's only going to get the direct heat temp, what if the indirect portion of the hedgie home is colder than it should be?" :shock: 

So I bought it.

I'm going to get some hand warmers on the way home tonight from the gas station then order more for later online tomorrow.

Thanks everybody! I knew there was something!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so excited for you! You sound very prepared!

Some little things I thought of... Nail clippers, Aveno baby oatmeal wash, A bottle of flaxseed capsules, a hedgie journal (so you can keep track of weight, kibble count, etc. I also use mine to keep track of the distance they ran on the wheel & any other interesting things I've noticed), a hedgie first aid kit, a folder to keep his vet & breeder papers in.

That's all I can think of! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Aurora88 said:


> Hand warmers!! That was it! I knew there was something.
> 
> I checked with the breeder, (again  ) and she includes a hedgebag and some food. So the hedgebag is set.
> 
> ...


Isn't Aurora88 the cutest?! :lol: She'll fit right in here - she doesn't even have her hedgie and she's gone shopping or been on-line every day...tomorrow, she'll get the stuff on PJM's list...THEN the fun stuff will start: like choosing and buying fleece for the 29 liners and 72 hedgie bags every hedgie owner HAS to have. :lol:

She's so cute.


----------



## Aurora88 (Feb 11, 2011)

Why thank you MissC, you make me feel right at home!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Aurora88 said:


> Why thank you MissC, you make me feel right at home!


What time zone do you live in?
(So we know when to expect pictures. :twisted: )


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

We get pretty brisk cold weather where am i (chill in your bones type), so even with the heat constantly above 25* I also use a snuggle safe disk some nights. Also heat one up & throw it in during a storm, as a just in case to power outages


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I wish all hedgehog owners were as prepared as you! Way to do your research and buy everything in advance! For the light timer I just wanted to add make sure it is 12-14 hours of light (I am sure you already know but just in case)  Also, I don't think I read this in any of the posts (sorry if it has already been covered), but make sure your car will be warm enough for the ride home, maybe bring a handwarmer (or microwavable heating pad) for extra warmth. Just make sure to cover the handwarmer/heating pad so that he cannot come into direct contact with it and that he has a choice whether to be near it or not. 

I think having t-shirts with our scent in his cage (and in his carrier for the ride home) really helped Hejji adjust to my boyfriend and I. Keep in mind that the first few nights your new hedgehog will probably be a bit grumpy from the adjustment. Some recommend that you completely leave them alone the first night. I couldn't bring myself to do this but I made sure to keep it to only about 15 minutes the first night, and spent it cuddling with him. It is also normal for them to not eat much the first night or two. 

I am so excited for you! And excited to see some pictures in the next few days


----------



## Aurora88 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm in the Eastern time zone so with any luck there should be at least one picture by, oh . . . 3am my time Monday? If not that morning then that afternoon. See I'm in Michigan and my hedgie was born in Kansas. I couldn't bear putting her on a plane so I'm driving to get her. Plus I don't think they would ship in the winter. I know it is perfectly safe to fly but I didn't like the idea of her on a plane all alone. I know, how silly. Any way it will be a good lengthy drive. 

And I'll post the picture in here so it'll be easy to find.

So I guess now is a good time to ask.How does one post a photo?  

And as for the other things (journal, clippers, baby wash and capsules) I've made my shopping list for tonight!

And I'll definitely make sure there are hand warmers in the car. I think there are but I'm not sure.


----------



## Aurora88 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh I forgot!



I<3Hejji said:


> I think having t-shirts with our scent in his cage (and in his carrier for the ride home) really helped Hejji adjust to my boyfriend and I. Keep in mind that the first few nights your new hedgehog will probably be a bit grumpy from the adjustment. Some recommend that you completely leave them alone the first night. I couldn't bring myself to do this but I made sure to keep it to only about 15 minutes the first night, and spent it cuddling with him. It is also normal for them to not eat much the first night or two.


Thank you! I don't think I had thought about her eating habits being affected for the first few days. :shock: I'm sure when I got her home and she was hardly eating I would have freaked out! :roll: So, thank you, that is very helpful information.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Aurora88 said:


> I know it is perfectly safe to fly but I didn't like the idea of her on a plane all alone. I know, how silly.


Yup...you're going to fit right in. :lol:


----------

